# and again



## bett

Bravo Dog Food Recall and Cat Food Recall | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## sparrow

this is one reason not to pick un-famous food brands. First time I've heard and seen that brand.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

sparrow said:


> this is one reason not to pick un-famous food brands. First time I've heard and seen that brand.


Bravo is a pretty common commercial raw food. 

This is a really old thread, a lot of these people aren't even here any more. Look at the dates of the posts.


----------



## sparrow

Oops sorry for bumping.


----------



## EmmaRoo

FYI - VeRUS dog foods have NEVER had a recall. They've been in business for almost 30 years w/NO recalls! Pretty amazing! I also checked pricing today on VeRUS vs. some of the other premium dog foods. VeRUS is cheaper than most without using inferior ingredients. Actually, they use better ingredients and have better documentation. Check them out by doing a search for VeRUS pet foods. If you want to try them, fill out a contact form and a real person will email you!


----------



## xellil

Bravo! was one of the first raw dog foods, I believe. It's been around a long time. I actually considered it at one point right before I started raw feeding but the distributor (they weren't in stores back then) wouldn't sell me their formula that didn't contain vegetables unless I would agree to add my own. So I didn't buy it.


----------



## Herzo

And you didn't just tell that you would. I'm shocked :shocked:


----------



## xellil

Herzo said:


> And you didn't just tell that you would. I'm shocked :shocked:


I didn't like her attitude anyway.


----------

